# Honda hs828 light wire?



## Ibcguy (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi guys,
So I bought a used HS828 off my neighbor, and decided to add the OEM halogen light kit to it. I am unable to find the power wire thats supposed to come off the engine though. 

I did however discover that some type of wire had been torn from the right side of the engine. I can't make out the color but it's located where the electric start would be located (my machine doest have the AC starter). The cut wire is just barely protruding from a black rubber grommet on the engine case.

I'm guessing the cut wire was either for the AC starter or to plug into the light. Can anyone confirm?

Thanks!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Is the location of this broken wire similar to the one in this photo in the first post on this thread?


----------



## Ibcguy (Sep 17, 2016)

Yep, the grommet is a liitle different but the location is 
the same. If I can verify current is it possibe to attach more wire to it or am I looking at replacing a coil? Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If it's the one in the photo it does look like a power lead. Nothing to do with a starter.

Haven't been in there on a Honda but on anything else once you pull the cover there is usually still a little bit of wire you should be able to connect to without having to replace a charging coil. I would solder and heat shrink it to prevent any corrosion.


----------



## Ibcguy (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks, I am going to open it up today and see if there is enough of the accessory power wire left to solder or crimp to. Any recommendation for what gauge wire to use?

Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Ibcguy said:


> Thanks, I am going to open it up today and see if there is enough of the accessory power wire left to solder or crimp to. Any recommendation for what gauge wire to use?
> 
> Thanks again!


18-16 should be just fine. Be sure to seal up any crimp connectors (or better yet, solder and shrink wrap) to ensure it stays dry and won't corrode.


----------



## Ibcguy (Sep 17, 2016)

Ok, I got the cover off and found something I wasnt expecting. What I assume is the accessory wire appears to be comprised of two separate wires which were crimped onto some kind of flat metal wire connector (where it had been cut flush with the cover grommet). 

These wires are covered in a faded pink (guessing they were red when new) insulation. Thanks to the previous owner cutting it, these wires now extend only 3/4" from behind the flywheel, so not enough room for me to solder additional wire to. If I want to get at this wire it looks like the flywheel will have to come off, which I was hoping to avoid.

Im confused though...I've seen reference to a secondary coil for the accessory wire but don't see it in the shop manual or when looking at the machine with the cover off (?). Is this secondary coil behind the flywheel?

Thanks.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, the charge coil is behind the flywheel, you need to remove it. Watch some youtube videos on how to remove it, it should not be too bad to do it.


----------



## Ibcguy (Sep 17, 2016)

Does anyone have the parts # for the accessory coil? I think I may just replace that coil since I couldn't verify if the old one was working.

By the way, if anyone is using a harmonic balancer remover to pull the flywheel, you'll need three metric m6-1 capped bolts in a length long enough for whatever tool you have.


----------

